# Boot USB-Stick wird nicht erkannt



## Krumelmonstrer (20. April 2019)

Hallo Leute,

ich hatte bis gestern auf meinem Laptop (HP Probook 440 G5) ein Dualboot mit Windows 10 pro und Kubuntu 16.04, wobei ich das Kubuntu selbst installiert hatte (ca vor einem halben Jahr, der Laprop kam mit Windoof vorinstalliert). Jetzt habe ich mich entschlossen Windows zu entfernen, da ich es mittlerweile nicht mehr nutze. Habe mich im Internet schlau gemacht und dann angefangen die Windows Partitionen mit gparted zu löschen (per Kubuntu partition). Jedoch konnte ich nachdem ich die Partitionen gelöscht hatte nicht mehr auf die Kubuntu Partition zugreifen (sie wurde nicht gelöscht!!). Daraufhin habe ich dann Windows mit dem MediaCreationtool und per USB-Stick wieder reinstalliert. Ging reibungslos, hatte jedoch weiterhin keinen Zugriff auf Kubuntu. Dann habe ich die Kubuntu-Partition gelöscht, um es ebenfalls zu reinstallieren. Nun erkennt der Laptop aber den USB-Stick nicht (selber wie für die Windows reinstallation!) , egal ob Legacy oder UEFI. Den Stick habe ich mit Rufus, Unetbootin und einer 3. Software nacheinander erstellt und getestet. Funktioniert alles nichts. Hab auch verschiedene Einstellungen ausprobiert, wie etwa anstatt FAT32 NTSF zu wählen, habe MBR und GPT beide probiert. Hat leider alles nichts gebracht und ich habe keine Idee mehr was das Problem sein könnte.

Ich hoffe ihr konntet mein Problem nachvollziehen und mir helfen!

Achja und Frohe Ostern


----------



## colormix (20. April 2019)

Wenn der Bootmanger im Windows war   man Windows löscht  geht danach nix  mehr ..  das nistet sich da irgendwie seit Neusten so ein , wenn dann Linux oder Windows ganz löscht  bootet der  PC nicht mehr ,
wer sich das ausgedacht hat möchte ich mal wissen Dau Alarm .

Würde noch mal Neu installieren   alles   vorher Neu formatieren mit Ex4.

USB Stick wird immer beim Booten erkannt wenn das in Ordnung ist.

Warum ausgerechnet eine so schlechte Linux Version Kubuntu nur wegen dem Kachel Kram ? 
da  gibt es besseres .

 Rufus funktioniert nicht immer zuverlässig  man  muss dabei auch online sein weil    Rufus beim erstellen Dateien aus dem Internet nach lädt,    die Neuen Version  funktionieren  oft nicht  hatte ich auch schon mal ..^ auf DVD brennen deine gewünschte Linux Version  mit anderem PC ?

Frohe Ostern  ebenfalls ..

Thema gehört irgendwie  in die Linux Ecke


----------



## Krumelmonstrer (20. April 2019)

Okay ich werde die Platte dann morgen mal komplett formatieren. Mit "ex4" meinst du das Format, richtig?

Zu Rufus:
Habe ja noch weitere Programme ausprobiert und den Stick auch mal an meinem PC. Am PC konnte ich ihn problemlos auswählen und hätte Kubuntu installieren können - und Kubuntu, da die GUI in etwa wie die Windoof GUI ist, die mir besser als die von Ubuntu gefällt und gleichzeitig auch alles mitgeliefert wird (Open Office, etc.).

EDIT:
Spontan kommt mir ne Idee: wäre es möglich, die SSD am PC anzuschließen (ggf. auch über SATA zu USB) und dann am PC Linux drauf zu installieren und sie anschließend wieder in den Laptop zurück zu stecken? Funktioniert sowas?


----------



## colormix (20. April 2019)

ich würde die Platte auch vorher  in mehrere LW  aufteilen ist besser grade wenn man späher mal eine System Sicherung machen will diese auf ein anders LW
auf LW 1  Linux installieren , den Rest frei lassen für sonstiges.

Türlich geht das "muss man im Bios die Boot Reihenfolge  ändern  beim einschalten gleich vom Ext HDD bootet " ,   
nur wo zu  ???
wenn du eh  kein Windows mehr auf dem Book hast kannste das auch  genauso gut auf der HDD vom Book installieren .

Das mit der Ext HDD darauf Linux und Booten macht man   nur wenn man Windows noch auf der HDD hat  und nicht will das sich bei Windows der  Linux  Boot Manager  sich einnistet,   macht man  alles auf Ext. USB HDD auch den Boot Manager .


----------



## Teacup (20. April 2019)

Krumelmonstrer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich hatte bis gestern auf meinem Laptop (HP Probook 440 G5) ein Dualboot mit Windows 10 pro und Kubuntu 16.04, wobei ich das Kubuntu selbst installiert hatte (ca vor einem halben Jahr, der Laprop kam mit Windoof vorinstalliert). Jetzt habe ich mich entschlossen Windows zu entfernen, da ich es mittlerweile nicht mehr nutze. Habe mich im Internet schlau gemacht und dann angefangen die Windows Partitionen mit gparted zu löschen (per Kubuntu partition). Jedoch konnte ich nachdem ich die Partitionen gelöscht hatte nicht mehr auf die Kubuntu Partition zugreifen (sie wurde nicht gelöscht!!). Daraufhin habe ich dann Windows mit dem MediaCreationtool und per USB-Stick wieder reinstalliert. Ging reibungslos, hatte jedoch weiterhin keinen Zugriff auf Kubuntu. Dann habe ich die Kubuntu-Partition gelöscht, um es ebenfalls zu reinstallieren. Nun erkennt der Laptop aber den USB-Stick nicht (selber wie für die Windows reinstallation!) , egal ob Legacy oder UEFI. Den Stick habe ich mit Rufus, Unetbootin und einer 3. Software nacheinander erstellt und getestet. Funktioniert alles nichts. Hab auch verschiedene Einstellungen ausprobiert, wie etwa anstatt FAT32 NTSF zu wählen, habe MBR und GPT beide probiert. Hat leider alles nichts gebracht und ich habe keine Idee mehr was das Problem sein könnte.
> 
> ...



Da hast Du wahrscheinlich die EFI-Bootpartition mit gelöscht.
Wie hast Du denn die Kubuntu-Partitionen gelöscht, wenn der USB-Stick nicht erkannt wird? Oder ging er da noch? 

Hast Du mal versucht Fast-Boot, UEFI-Bootorder und Secure-Boot zu deaktivieren oder einen boot-delay einzustellen? 



Krumelmonstrer schrieb:


> Okay ich werde die Platte dann morgen mal komplett formatieren. Mit "ex4" meinst du das Format, richtig?
> 
> Zu Rufus:
> Habe ja noch weitere Programme ausprobiert und den Stick auch mal an meinem PC. Am PC konnte ich ihn problemlos auswählen und hätte Kubuntu installieren können - und Kubuntu, da die GUI in etwa wie die Windoof GUI ist, die mir besser als die von Ubuntu gefällt und gleichzeitig auch alles mitgeliefert wird (Open Office, etc.).
> ...



Wenn Du den Stick mit Kubuntu so konfiguriert hat, dass er an einem anderen System bootbar ist, würde ich ihn erst mal so lassen und am Notebook auf Fehlersuche gehen. 

Kubuntu über ein anderes System zu installieren sollte gehen, nicht vergessen alle anderen Platten ab zu klemmen.


----------



## DKK007 (20. April 2019)

Oder die iso vom Ubuntu einfach auf DVD brennen und darüber installieren.


----------



## colormix (20. April 2019)

für so was ist es immer ganz gut wenn man die HDD aufteilt und User Konten 
Firefox und Email  und seine Daten auf ein 2. LW zwischen sichert,  dann ist nicht alles weg wenn man New installiert , es ist zwar  etwas fummelei und einen guten Filemanger braucht man der Alle Inhalte anzeigt auch die versteckten,


----------



## Krumelmonstrer (20. April 2019)

Also auf die Kubuntu-Partition konnte ich nicht mehr booten. Danach hab ich Windows wieder per USB-Stick drauf installiert und die Partition über den Partitionsmanager gelöscht. Ich dachte das wäre am einfachsten.

Secure Boot und Legacy beides probiert, fast boot deaktiviert.

Noch kurz weiteres zu meinem Laptop:
Ich habe lediglich eine 512GB SSD, keine HDD und kein optisches Laufwerk.


----------



## colormix (20. April 2019)

Windows installieren muss man nicht damit Linux wieder bootet das  richtet Linux ein , mein System LW ist 64 GB zu  ca. 35 % gefüllt , deine SSD reicht locker aus


----------



## DKK007 (20. April 2019)

Die Live-CDs von Ubuntu haben normalerweise GParted drauf, mit dem du auch einfach Partitionen löschen und anlegen kannst.


----------



## colormix (20. April 2019)

Er hat aber   Kubuntu  und NICHT  Ubuntu , Kubuntu  sieht ganz anderes aus von der Oberfläche und hat auch andere Tools zum Teil, auch der Partition Manager heißt manchmal  anders , wie das bei Kubuntu weiß ich nicht mehr hatte es man angeschaut hat nicht gefallen .
Warum er nicht Ubuntu nimmt? davon  gibt es eine Neue Version Ubuntu 19.04 „Disco Dingo“ = wenn man eh Neu installiert würde ich doch gleich zur Neuen Version greifen, von  Kubuntu  kommt auch bald eine Neue .


----------



## Krumelmonstrer (20. April 2019)

Also ich komme leider nicht weiter. Ich kann die Platte aus dem Bios nicht formatieren. Was jetzt mein Problem ist: ich kann Kubuntu nicht installieren, da der USB-Stick nicht erkannt wird. Jedoch kann ich den selben USB-Stick mit Windows booten.

Einer meinte nun ich habe die Bootpartitionen mit dem Windows gelöscht. Wie kann ich diese neu drauf hauen? Also wie kann ich die Bootpartitionen erstellen und benötigte Dateien oder was auch immer da drauf kriegen?

Ich habe über den windows-Bootstick Zugriff auf die Eingabeaufforderung, habe u.a. "bootrec /ficxmbr" und "bootrec fixboot" eingegeben, wovon zweites "Zugriff verweigert" hat.

Bitte gebt mir hilfreiche Antworten, ich habe lediglich die eine SSD und kein optisches Laufwerk!

Danke im voraus.

PS: mein Ziel ist es Kubuntu auf dem Laptop zu installieren. Irgendwelche Backups oder so sind erst mal nebensächlich.

UPDATE:
Habe jetzt erneut Windows installiert. Wenn jemand von euch noch eine Idee hat, wie ich zumindest wieder einen Dual-Boot einrichten kann, wäre dies sehr hilfreich!


----------



## DKK007 (20. April 2019)

Du brauchst natürlich einen Linux-Bootloader auf dem Stick. 

Bei Linux brauchst du keine extra Boot-Partition. Standardmäßig landet der Bootloader mit auf der Systempartition.
Für UEFI wird eventuell noch eine extra EFI-Partition benötigt. Da legst du vor der Systempartition einfach eine Partition mit um die 100 MB mit dem dem Typ EFI-Partition an.


----------



## colormix (21. April 2019)

Krumelmonstrer schrieb:


> Also ich komme leider nicht weiter. Ich kann die Platte aus dem Bios nicht formatieren. Was jetzt mein Problem ist: ich kann Kubuntu nicht installieren, da der USB-Stick nicht erkannt wird. Jedoch kann ich den selben USB-Stick mit Windows booten.
> 
> Einer meinte nun ich habe die Bootpartitionen mit dem Windows gelöscht. Wie kann ich diese neu drauf hauen? Also wie kann ich die Bootpartitionen erstellen und benötigte Dateien oder was auch immer da drauf kriegen?
> 
> ...



Linux KB passt auch auf eine 2 GB oder Großer SD  Karte  das Book sollte damit auch Booten können, das kann selbst  mein  Aldi Book (das Taste F10) beim booten SD Karte auswählen und Enter , wenn dann bootet über den Live Modus Tool Ausschau halten das so aussieht


----------



## colormix (21. April 2019)

Da dann   HDD LW mit Abhängen machen 
dass das nicht mehr geblockt wird ,
dann HDD Formatierern  
mit diesen Tool kannst du die HDD Formatieren (Ext4)  und auch aufteilen und auch System Backups erstellen,
die Tool   kann man auch eine Reparatur versuchen Bootfähig an und aus schalten, damit habe ich sogar die HDD Neu aufgeteilt,
KB hat dieses Tool auch genau wie das LB das  ich benutzte,
da kannst auch mal schauen wie ich meine Platte aufgeteilt habe .
GuGaqpart oder die das Tool heißt gibt es bei KB und LB nicht das  braucht man auch nicht ,weil man alles wesentliche mit mit dem oben genannten Tool wunderbar machen kann .


----------



## Krumelmonstrer (21. April 2019)

Ah okay. Durch die Windows-installation habe ich eine EFI-Partition. Das heißt ich brauche eine Bootloader - gibt es dabei etwas zu beachten? Der muss auf die Partition, auf der ich Linux installieren will, richtig?

~ sorry falls die Fragen bisschen dumm sind, aber nach dem ganzen Kram hab ich keine Lust nochmal 10h mit Bootloadern zu verbringen ...


----------



## Krumelmonstrer (21. April 2019)

Gute Idee, werd ich ausprobieren, wenn der Bootloader nicht klappt


----------



## colormix (21. April 2019)

Bevor Neu Installieren mit dem oben genannten Tool kannste mal versuchen ob sich  dein Linux wieder reparieren wiederherstellen lässt ? 

Änderungen so wie reparieren am System LW  muss man  immer das LW  vorher abhängen danach wieder einhängen , so habe ich das mitbekommen .

Vielleicht  geht es ohne Neu Installation mal alles ausprobieren,

  dauert keine 10 Stunden es ist ja nicht Windoof  10 *g* 30 min.


PS viel Unterstürzung kannst du in Foren nicht erwarten ich habe keine Ahnung und  hier sind Leute die   Ahnung   vorgeben und nicht mal Ubuntu Linux von Kbuntu Linux unterscheiden können , Linux ist etwas anderes als das bewohnte Windows in einigen Punkten komplizierter und  einigen Punken  einfacher .


----------



## DKK007 (21. April 2019)

Wenn er schon Windows darüberinstalliert hat, wird da vom Linux nichts mehr Rettbares übrig sein.

KUbuntu ist auch nur ein Ubuntu mit KDE statt Gnome.


----------



## colormix (21. April 2019)

Ich hatte  Kubuntu eben  auf einer 2 GB SD Karte mit Rufus hat problemlos gebootet   Aldi Book vom Cardreader alles sehr verspielt und unübersichtlich   ein Linux für Kinder ,
ein Festplatten Tool habe ich dort nicht gefunden 
 kein Wunder das man dmait Probleme hat,


ich würde Ubuntu oder Lubuntu  empfehlen  diese sind deutlich besser als  Kubuntu,
das Lubuntu  ist sehr Windows 7 ähnlich Tools  und Einstellungen  sind leicht zu finden ,
Ubuntu und  Lubuntu haben diese Festplatten Tools mit 
on bord .


----------



## Krumelmonstrer (21. April 2019)

Reparieren wird denke nichts. Hab ja Windows wieder installiert. Dachte ich könnte das fix wieder neu installieren, hab ich ja schon mal gemacht und geht normalerweise schnell und ich hab dann gleich ne neuere Version.

Auch wenn keine Ahnung da ist, hats mir zumindest ein paar Anrwgungen gegeben. Ich hoffe ich krieg da jetzt irgwndwie den Bootloader drauf und dann auch Linux in egal welcher Form.


----------



## colormix (21. April 2019)

warum lädst du dir nicht Ubuntu oder Lubuntu runter packst das auf eine SD/USB Kart/ Stick   mit Rufus , oder brennen auf DVD dann PC booten alles platt machen wie oben beschrieben    einfach installieren durchlaufen  lassen  , online Aktualisierung einschalten dauert dann zwar länger läuft dann aber alles durch ohne das man ständig was bestätigen  muss dann kommt nur eine Neu Boot Aufforderung 
und gut ist .


----------



## Teacup (21. April 2019)

Krumelmonstrer schrieb:


> Also ich komme leider nicht weiter. Ich kann die Platte aus dem Bios nicht formatieren. Was jetzt mein Problem ist: ich kann Kubuntu nicht installieren, da der USB-Stick nicht erkannt wird. Jedoch kann ich den selben USB-Stick mit Windows booten.
> 
> Einer meinte nun ich habe die Bootpartitionen mit dem Windows gelöscht. Wie kann ich diese neu drauf hauen? Also wie kann ich die Bootpartitionen erstellen und benötigte Dateien oder was auch immer da drauf kriegen?





Krumelmonstrer schrieb:


> Reparieren wird denke nichts. Hab ja Windows wieder installiert. Dachte ich könnte das fix wieder neu installieren, hab ich ja schon mal gemacht und geht normalerweise schnell und ich hab dann gleich ne neuere Version.
> 
> Auch wenn keine Ahnung da ist, hats mir zumindest ein paar Anrwgungen gegeben. Ich hoffe ich krieg da jetzt irgwndwie den Bootloader drauf und dann auch Linux in egal welcher Form.



Der Hinweis mit der Bootpartition war darauf bezogen, dass Kubuntu nach dem Löschen von Windows nicht mehr bootbar war. Es ist nicht so, dass Du irgendeine besondere Bootpartition auf der SSD brauchst, um von USB booten zu können.
So oder so wird es sich um ein EFI-Problem handeln. Wenn der Stick mit Linux auf deinem anderen Rechner bootbar ist, lass den Stick wie er ist und schau nochmal in das BIOS des Notebooks. Schau dafür nochmal hier:

Probook 450 G3 doesn't boot on usb - HP Support Community - 5503348
Solved: how to set usbmemory stick to boot in bios - HP Support Community - 5049400




colormix schrieb:


> warum lädst du dir nicht Ubuntu oder Lubuntu runter packst das auf eine SD/USB Kart/ Stick   mit Rufus , oder brennen auf DVD dann PC booten alles platt machen wie oben beschrieben    einfach installieren durchlaufen  lassen  , online Aktualisierung einschalten dauert dann zwar länger läuft dann aber alles durch ohne das man ständig was bestätigen  muss dann kommt nur eine Neu Boot Aufforderung
> und gut ist .



Weil der USB Stick nicht bootet.


----------



## Krumelmonstrer (21. April 2019)

Hat leider alles nicht funktioniert. Ich denke nicht, dass Linux noch irgendwie auf dem Gerät gangbar gemacht werden kann, was auch immer das Problem sein mag.

Danke für eure Hilfe, werde dann wohl wieder Windoof 10 nutzen müssen


----------



## colormix (22. April 2019)

Du kennst doch das Sprichwort wo ein Wille ist, 
ist auch  ein Weg ,

mal das machen und lesen was man dir empfohlen hat statt aufgeben so wirst du nie in den Genus kommen mal Linux Richtig kennen zu lernen zu nutzen 
und dich   weiter mit den Windows 10 fehlgeschlagenen Updates rum plagen  müssen ,
das wiederholt sich nämlich alle paar  Monte bei Windows 10.

Wie ich schon sagte das Kbuntu  taugt meiner Meinung nichts wieso krankhaft daran festhalten wenn es besseres gibt .
USB Stick bootet sehr wohl wenn man  im Bios alle USB Funktionen an hat und beim Booten eine der F-Tasten gedrückt hält , das kann F1,2, 8,10 oder 12 sein das muss man ausprobieren ,
kommt ein Bios Menü LW Auswahl dabei spielt es keine Rolle welche Bootreihenfolge  man im Bios eingestellt  hat (ich boote  meine PCs/Notebook  immer so wenn ich mal so sparten muss ), das erstellen  mit Rufos muss man  beim Stick  oder SD Karte so wie es vorgegeben ist Fat32 belassen sonst funktioniert das womöglich nicht  und der PC muss dabei online sein weil Rufus Wichtige Start Dateien aus dem Internet nach lädt   sonst geht das nicht .


----------



## grasshopper_1975 (23. April 2019)

Hier, falls RUFUS nicht will, das ist auch ne Option:
LinuxLive USB Creator | heise Download

- Stick auswählen
- ISO auswählen
- bei Schritt 4 "Stick mit FAT32 formatieren (Daten werden gelöscht)" auswählen und machen lassen 

Kannst Du direkt bei dir am Rechner testen bevor Du den Stick an den Laptop packst. Sonst im Handbuch
nachgucken, wie Du ins Boot-Menü kommst, davon booten und gut ist ...

Dann kannste entweder mit "gpartet" oder "sudo fdisk /dev/sd[x]" deine Platte leer machen, neu aufteilen und auf ein neues...


----------



## colormix (23. April 2019)

Die aktuelle Rufus Version funktioniert für Alle Linux Versionen !


----------



## Krumelmonstrer (23. April 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Du kennst doch das Sprichwort wo ein Wille ist,
> ist auch  ein Weg ,
> 
> mal das machen und lesen was man dir empfohlen hat statt aufgeben so wirst du nie in den Genus kommen mal Linux Richtig kennen zu lernen zu nutzen
> ...



Is ja nicht so als hätte ich gesagt, dass der Stick ÜBERHAUPT NICHT! erkannt wird, wenn Linux drauf ist, egal welches. Bitte lese nächstens aufmerksamer, ich bin kein Volltrottel und habe ein paar Erfahrungen in Sachen booten, Bios, etc.

Jedenfalls hab ich heute in meiner Uni mal rundgefragt und hab von nem Experten Fedora drauf bekommen. Keine Ahnung, was der genau gemacht, dass es klappte, aber ging.


----------



## colormix (23. April 2019)

der Experte hat entweder eine  aktuelle   Version von Rufus  genutzt oder einen anderen installer  was du ja nicht wissen wolltest,
bei mir geht es auch mit einer 2 GB SD Karte ,
SD Karten ist für so was sinnvoller weil sich da nichts extra installiert braucht in Windows um diese zu beschreiben .
Eigendeich hat doch jedes Book einen Cardreader  von dem man wunderschön SD booten kann.


----------



## Krumelmonstrer (24. April 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> der Experte hat entweder eine  aktuelle   Version von Rufus  genutzt oder einen anderen installer  was du ja nicht wissen wolltest,
> bei mir geht es auch mit einer 2 GB SD Karte ,
> SD Karten ist für so was sinnvoller weil sich da nichts extra installiert braucht in Windows um diese zu beschreiben .
> Eigendeich hat doch jedes Book einen Cardreader  von dem man wunderschön SD booten kann.



Aktuelle Version von Rufus: vorhanden, andere Installer: 4 verschiedene getestet (habe ich auch schon zuvor mitgeteilt). 
Der Typ hat irgend n script auf meinem Laptop ausgeführt, soweit ich das verstanden hab. Aber du scheinst ja alles besser zu wissen, obwohl du nicht dabei warst geschweige denn das genaue Problem gesehen und überhaupt nachvollzogen hast? Bitte schieb nicht irgendwelche Behauptungen umher.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dich weitestgehensd aufklären.

~ Beitrag kann btw geschlossen werden, Problem wurde gelöst!


----------



## colormix (24. April 2019)

Krumelmonstrer schrieb:


> , obwohl du nicht dabei warst geschweige denn das genaue Problem gesehen und überhaupt nachvollzogen hast?



ich hatte Kbuntu  dann Ubuntu beides mit Rufus  gemacht 
beides nach einander auf 2 GB SD Karte

ich hatte dir auch gesagt das der PC online gehalten werden muss weil Rufus paar Start Dateien aus dem Internet beim Erstellen nach lädt .


----------



## fipS09 (24. April 2019)

Krumelmonstrer schrieb:


> Aktuelle Version von Rufus: vorhanden, andere Installer: 4 verschiedene getestet (habe ich auch schon zuvor mitgeteilt).
> Der Typ hat irgend n script auf meinem Laptop ausgeführt, soweit ich das verstanden hab. Aber du scheinst ja alles besser zu wissen, obwohl du nicht dabei warst geschweige denn das genaue Problem gesehen und überhaupt nachvollzogen hast? Bitte schieb nicht irgendwelche Behauptungen umher.
> 
> Ich hoffe, ich konnte dich weitestgehensd aufklären.
> ...



Lass dich nicht ärgern, die Diskussion führt zu nix.


----------



## colormix (24. April 2019)

Warum soll ich ihn  ärgern  wollen so ein Blödsinn  wer sich vielleicht Ärgert bist eher du ,
wenn du derartige schlachte Gedanken hast .

ich mache das   öfters mit Rufus  eine Start SD/USB erstellen Bootfähig 
 zusetzt   Android-x64   > um mal was auszuprobieren , mit einer Neueren Version gab es mal Probleme mit der Aktuellen keine mehr .


----------



## Venom89 (24. April 2019)

Krumelmonstrer schrieb:


> Aktuelle Version von Rufus: vorhanden, andere Installer: 4 verschiedene getestet (habe ich auch schon zuvor mitgeteilt).
> Der Typ hat irgend n script auf meinem Laptop ausgeführt, soweit ich das verstanden hab. Aber du scheinst ja alles besser zu wissen, obwohl du nicht dabei warst geschweige denn das genaue Problem gesehen und überhaupt nachvollzogen hast? Bitte schieb nicht irgendwelche Behauptungen umher.
> 
> Ich hoffe, ich konnte dich weitestgehensd aufklären.



Colormix lebt in seiner eigenen (winzig kleinen) Welt, wo nur andere Fehler machen. Er selbst macht natürlich niemals welche.
Einfach mal ein paar seiner Threads lesen, dann weiß man schon Bescheid.



> ~ Beitrag kann btw geschlossen werden, Problem wurde gelöst!



Könntest du evtl in Erfahrung bringen, was er da genau gemacht hat? Wäre hilfreich falls doch nochmal jemand dieses Problem haben sollte


----------

